# How early?



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

What age were you when you took interest in Golf? I only started to watch it a year ago, unfortunately.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

I started playing at 13, and I played mostly for fun until I was about 18. Gave it up when I was 18 for a few years, have been playing again for about 6 years now. I wish I would have never taken the time off for those few years.


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I started when I was 26 and it's been all down hill from there.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I started golfing and bought my first set of clubs at about 15. I'm suprised I never got into it earlier considering my dad had been golfing long before I was born. He always went when I was younger, but I never really had an interest in it until I hit 15. It's been 11 years now, and I still haven't managed to beat him yet, It'll come though...


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

does mini golfing count?  if it does, oh man since i was 6 but for the real deal, maybe 14, but just for fun. You know, playing with friends, I'm not that great at it and still isnt


----------

